# SeaSonic G-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition aufgeschraubt



## Philipus II (22. April 2014)

Ich konnte es mal wieder nicht lassen und habe mir ein G-550 in der PCGH-Version organisiert, ausprobiert und wie gewohnt den Schraubendreher gezückt. Wer also Details zum Innenleben des PCGH-Netzteils sucht, ist hier genau richtig. Als Referenz dient mir dabei das mir ebenfalls vorliegende "Vanilla" G-550. Danke an PCGH und Sea Sonic für die Zurverfügungstellung des Testmusters.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vergleich zum Standard G-550 sind die Änderungen minimal. Nutzer großer Gehäuse profitieren von den längeren Kabeln. Die leicht veränderten Aufkleber sind jetzt nicht gerade eine wichtige Änderung, daher gehe ich da jetzt nicht weiter drauf ein. Spannend ist die nächster Änderung: Die Lüftersteuerung wurde massiv modifiziert. Im Vergleich zum Vanilla ist das PCGH deutlich leiser und fällt selbst in ziemlich leisen Rechnern nicht auf. Wer es noch deutlich leiser will, und einen sehr leisen bis besser lautlosen Rechner anstrebt, muss tief in den Geldbeutel greifen: Enermax Platimax, be quiet! P10 und Sea Sonic Platinum Fanless sind deutlich teurer. Die Ansprüche an "normale" leise Hardware erfüllt die Neuauflage problemlos: Anders als das klassische G-550, das vor allem im oberen Drittel des zulässigen Lastbereichs laut wurde, bleibt die PCGH-Version deutlich länger leise und dreht auch danach weit weniger auf. An der Lüftersteuerung haben Sea Sonic und PCGH wirklich massive Veränderungen vorgenommen.

Dass die technische Basis des klassischen G-550 überzeugend ist, zeigen zahlreiche Tests. Den Test der Standardvariante findet ihr in der PCGH 1/2013, alternativ gibt es bei ComputerBase, Jonnyguru und TechPowerUp ebenfalls detaillierte Testberichte mit Messwerten an elektronischen Lasten. Für eine Performanceeinschätzung habe ich das Netzteil kurzerhand aufgeschraubt. Der übliche Hinweis: Nicht nachmachen, wenn ihr nicht genau wisst, was ihr tut. Auch nach dem Trennen vom Stromnetz können im Inneren lebensgefährliche Spannungen anliegen. Zudem geht die Garantie verloren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurzinterpretation der Bilder:
1. Die verwendete Plattform entspricht dem normalen G-550.
2. Als Primärkondensator kommt der aus dem CB-Test bekannte Hitachi mit 390 Mikrofarad Kapazität und 420 Volt Spannungsfestigkeit zum Einsatz. Die Testmuster des Vanilla bei Jonnyguru und TechPowerUp haben stattdessen einen etwa gleichwertigen Nippon-Chemicon-Kondensator
3. Auf der Sekundärseite wurden ein paar Nippon-Chemicon-Elkos gegen Rubycons getauscht. M.E. ein leichtes Upgrade, allerdings sind schon Nippon-Chemicons sehr gut.
4. Der Lüfter wurde ausgetauscht. Statt dem Adda AD1212MG-AG70GL der Standardversion kommt jetzt ein Jamicon-Modell zum Einsatz. Sea Sonic setzt erneut auf ein doppeltes Kugellager. Derartige Lüfter leben im Vergleich zu simplen Gleitlagern deutlich länger. Dies ist wichtig, da Lüfterausfälle noch weit öfter als kaputte Elkos das Netzteilleben beenden.
5. Die Aufteilung und Absicherung der +12-Volt-Schienen ist unverändert. Das G-550 wird von Sea Sonic als Single-Rail vermarktet, technisch handelt es sich aber um ein Netzteil mit zwei getrennt gesicherten +12-Volt Leitungen. Als Sicherungschip kommt ebenfalls der PS223 von SITI zum Einsatz, der die Schutzschaltungen auch tatsächlich bereitstellt. Die zweite +12-Volt-Leitung versorgt einen Grafikkartenstecker und die CPU. Sea Sonic hat mit dem G-Series sozusagen ein Zwitter auf den Markt gebracht: Durch die Railaufteilung und die im Vergleich zu manchen anderen Netzteilen höheren Auslösewerten für OCP kann das G-550 mit einem Single-Rail-Gerät verglichen werden, im Vergleich zu echten Single-Rail-Netzteilen ist es aber etwas sicherer. Selbst eine AMD 295X2 mit ihrer abartigen Leistungsaufnahme sollte problemlos laufen, allerdings bleibt bei der Nennleistung von 550 Watt nichts mehr fürs Restsystem über.
Die Gründe für Seasonic, die G-550 als Single-Rail zu vermarkten sehe ich im single-rail-freundlichen US-Markt. Das Marketing einiger Netzteilmarken in den USA hat es dort geschafft, eine Präferenz für ein "Nicht-Feature" zu schaffen. Hier in Europa sind viele anderer Ansicht und bevorzugen ab dem mittleren Wattbereich durchdachte Multi-Rail-Netzteile.

Die Testergebnisse des G-550 der Standardversion kann man meiner Meinung nach daher problemlos auf das G-550 PCGH-Edition übertragen, der Kritikpunkt Lautstärke wurde getilgt. Im Vergleich zur Standardvariante kostet die PCGH-Version bei Alternate keinen Aufpreis und ist daher klar vorzuziehen. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist die Verfügbarkeit, die PCGH-Version ist nur bei Alternate lieferbar. 

Für Fragen stehe ich gerne im Kommentarthread zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2014)

Wer kann mir das mit dem Bildereinbinden nochmal erklären? Die Bidler sind online, aber ich hätte gerne Thumbs. Fazit: Weit mehr Ahnung von Netzteilen als von Boardbenutzung, sorry.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. April 2014)

Edit...


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass ich das ja gemacht habe, der BB-Code passt ja sogar. Nur erhalte ich keine Thumbs.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. April 2014)

Hast du die Bilder vielleicht in einem anderen Thread hochgeladen(im Vorbereitungsforum z.b.?) und dann nur die BB-Codes in diesen Thread kopiert? Das Problem hatte ich auch mal, ich hab dann alle Bilder nochmal neu hochgeladen.


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2014)

Problem gelöst, super, danke.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

Sehr schön. 
Hast du mal bei Seasonic bzw. Alternate nachgefragt wieso es nur bei Alternate verfügbar ist?


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (23. April 2014)

Hi .
Sehr sehr gut ! 
Kurze Frage hätte ich an der Rail Verteilung :
Ist es denn jetzt ein "echtes " Multi Rail Netzteil oder nur ein umgelabeltes Single Rail Netzteil ?
Weil du schreibst dass es mit Single Rail Netzteilen verglichen werden kann , es aber sicherer als Single Rail ist .
Was ist damit gemeint ? Ist es wie ein S7 oder ein L8 ein Netzteil mit 2 rails ?
MfG


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2014)

Das Netzteil hat intern 2 Rails wird aber aufgrund des Marketings als Single Rail vermarktet.


----------



## Dan83 (23. April 2014)

Bei geizhals.de konnte man über meinpaket.de bestellen. So spart man immerhin 6.99€ Versandkosten. 

Ich als Nicht-Elektroniker frag mich jetzt ob ich mir das SeaSonic oder das be quiet! E9 480w kaufen soll.


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2014)

1. Brauchst du 480 oder 550 Watt?
2. Wie leise muss es sein? Das E9 ist nochmal minimal leiser, würde ich jetzt ohne Messung sagen. Allerdings ist schon das G-550 PCGH leise.
3. Wann brauchst du es? G-550 PCGH ist derzeit nicht lieferbar.
4. System mit einer SSD als einzigem Laufwerk und 2 RAM-Riegel->G-550 PCGH. System mit 1 SSD, 2 HDD und einem DVD-RW und 4 RAM-Riegel? Falls letzteres ist das schlechtere Crossload-Verhalten des E9 für dich irrelevant.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. April 2014)

Huhu, 
Super Test selbst für jemanden der wenig Ahnung hat (also ich)


----------



## -sori- (23. April 2014)

Frage: was liefern die beiden Rails jeweils? Oder kann man das garnicht erst herausfinden?

PCIe macht sich über beide Rails breit, oder?


----------



## Philipus II (23. April 2014)

PCIe hängt an beiden Rails. Man kann grundsätzlich rausfinden, wann OCP greift, das ist allerdings nur mit elektronischen Lasten sinnvoll möglich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Ist es denn jetzt ein "echtes " Multi Rail Netzteil


Ja, ist es. Hat 2 Rails, die getrennt sind und überwacht.



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint ? Ist es wie ein S7 oder ein L8 ein Netzteil mit 2 rails ?


 Dass die Rail Verteilung in der PRaxis völlig unproblematisch ist, da sich die PCIe Anschlüsse über beide breit machen.


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2014)

Kennst du zufällig die Werte der OCP beider Rails? 20A? 30A? Kann jede einzeln mehr liefern, als wenn beide voll belastet sind, oder ist der 12V Strom halbiert?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

Nicht unter 30A würd ich da einfach mal behaupten. Schätze so um die 35-40A werdens wohl sein, leider...


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2014)

Hui, das ist schon heftig. Zei Rails, und jede kann fast den gesamten Strom des Netzteils ab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2014)

Nice work 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hui, das ist schon heftig. Zei Rails, und jede kann fast den gesamten Strom des Netzteils ab


 Ja, nicht schön. Aber immer noch besser als nur eine Rail zu haben. Von daher...

Gut es gibt auch 2 Rail Netzteile der 500-600W Klasse, bei denen die OCP bei über 40A liegt (Cougar GX600W z.B.)


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2014)

Okay, da kann man irgendwann wirklich SingleRail nehmen


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

Das mit der späten OCP kann ich bestätigen, macht aber auch Sinn: Wenn das Netzteil wie ein Single-Rail Netzteil reagieren soll, muss ja jede Rail die Gesamtleistung des Netzteils abkönnen. Blöderweise kann man das Netzteil dann aber auch weit über den Spezifikationen laufen lassen...


----------



## ebastler (24. April 2014)

Das stimmt nicht. Angenommen, jede Rail kann 40A ab, aber combined blockt das NT bei 48A, was durchaus realisierbar ist, dann kann man es nicht mehr überlasten als Andere...


----------



## Philipus II (24. April 2014)

Korrekt. Gegen Überlast soll der Überlastschutz absichern, dieser sitzt meist im Primärbereich (PFC-Controller) und hat einen eigenen Schwellenwert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

Korrekt. Aber jetzt kann man böse sein und auf den letzten Hardwareluxx Netzteiltest verweisen 
Dort hat das ganze irgendwie mal überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Bei dem einen Netzteil hat wohl eher die UVP ausgelöst, beim anderen gar nix...


----------



## Goyoma (24. April 2014)

Danke für den Test!


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. April 2014)

Kann was bei 35-40 A passieren ? Warum Seasonic nicht auf 4 rails setzt ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

Gibt dafür 2 Gründe:
Platz
Kost Geld


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. April 2014)

BQ baut ja bei den E9 auch 4 rein . Dafür leider kein DctoDc.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Angenommen, jede Rail kann 40A ab, aber combined blockt das NT bei 48A, was durchaus realisierbar ist, dann kann man es nicht mehr überlasten als Andere...


 
Und warum läuft mein TP-450C dann noch bei 630W(davon ca. 75-80% auf einer Rail) obwohl es mit 444W(2*20A) angegeben ist? Ich find die OCP schon ziemlich lasch eingestellt...


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (24. April 2014)

Wie ist es denn wenn die OCP bei 35-40 A greift ? Kann da großartig was passieren ? Hab mich damit nie auseinandergesetzt .


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

Alles unter ~45A sehe ich persönlich noch gelassen, aber da hat jeder seine eigene Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Und warum läuft mein TP-450C dann noch bei 630W(davon ca. 75-80% auf einer Rail) obwohl es mit 444W(2*20A) angegeben ist? Ich find die OCP schon ziemlich lasch eingestellt...


 Sorry, aber: 630W bei angenommenen 87% Effizienz entspricht etwa 550W Sekundär und das ist binnen der 125% Toleranz, die ein (gutes) Netzteil über einen mittelprächtigen Zeitraum aushält...
Sofern alle Spannungen auch noch innerhalb der Spezifikation sind, ist ja auch alles im Lot. Erst wenn die Spezifikation der Spannungen überschritten wird, schaut es schlecht aus.

PS: Interessant wäre auch mal eine Komponentenanalyse zwischen dem 450 und 550W Gerät...
Meine Befürchtung hier ist fast, dass es gar keine Unterschiede gibt...


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

Mir geht es ja nicht darum das das Netzteil bei der Belastung komplett am Limit läuft, das tut es nicht. Alle Spannungen sind noch völlig im Rahmen, das NT könnte also noch viel mehr vertragen. 
Allerdings haben wir jetzt wieder das Problem wie beim hartware-Test beim Superflower 350W Gold. Das ließ sich ja auch fast auf das Doppelte der eigentlichen Nennleistung belasten ohne das das Netzteil jetzt irgendwie Probleme machte. Schön und gut, ich persönlich finde sowas aber gar nicht lustig, ein 350W Netzteil sollte meiner Meinung nach bei spätestens 10-20% Überlast abschalten und nicht erst bei 100%, ganz davon ab ob es mehr verträgt oder nicht.

Achso zu der Komponentenwahl: Also mein 450W sieht fast identisch zum 550W-PCGH Netzteil aus, einzig die Caps sind bei mir anders gewählt worden.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. April 2014)

Hi chiller; - welches NT hast du? Dieses ? -> Sea Sonic G-Series  G-450  450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM) ab €74,05


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

Ne, das Antec TP-450C, dürfte aber technisch ziemlich ähnlich sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja nicht darum das das Netzteil bei der Belastung komplett am Limit läuft, das tut es nicht. Alle Spannungen sind noch völlig im Rahmen, das NT könnte also noch viel mehr vertragen.


Ja, genau das ist ja das Problem. Wir sehen nur als was es verkauft wurde. Eigentlich müssten wir es so machen, wie TPU und Jonnyguru und das Netzteil auseinanderlöten, wenn wir es genau vergleichen wollen würden....

Und hier steckt der Hase im Pfeffer: Ist das wirklich ein 450W Netzteil? 
Oder sind beide Geräte (fast) baugleich??


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Allerdings haben wir jetzt wieder das Problem wie beim hartware-Test beim Superflower 350W Gold. Das ließ sich ja auch fast auf das Doppelte der eigentlichen Nennleistung belasten ohne das das Netzteil jetzt irgendwie Probleme machte. Schön und gut, ich persönlich finde sowas aber gar nicht lustig, ein 350W Netzteil sollte meiner Meinung nach bei spätestens 10-20% Überlast abschalten und nicht erst bei 100%, ganz davon ab ob es mehr verträgt oder nicht.


Ja, darüber hab ich mit Thomas auch schon geredet und mir einige Gedanken gemacht.
Anhand seiner Bilder kann ich aber schon mal sagen:
a) einen Transformator, der eine ähnliche Bezeichnung wie der in dem Reviewmuster hat, habe ich in meinem (zerlegten) 700W Cougar gefunden. Entsprechend ist es möglich, dass der Transformator bei der Leistung noch nicht alle 4e von sich streckt.
b) Kondensatoren der +12V Leitung Sekundär. Da hast sechs mal 2200µF Modelle - rate mal, was mein 550W Super Flower Silentmaxx an der Stelle hat 

Und genau das ist die Frage:
Ist das wirklich ein 350W Netzteil oder ist das nur ein Netzteil, auf das 350W drauf geschrieben wurde, technisch aber keine Unterschiede zu einem stärkeren Modell vorhanden ist?
Genau DAS ist DIE Frage, um die es sich hier gerade dreht.

Und dafür bräuchte man leider eine elektronische Last samt Osziloskop...

Wenn die Spannungen dabei alle innerhalb der Spezifikation ist, nur die Effizienz deutlich abfällt, ist eigentlich alles OK, finde ich...
Zumal ein Techniker mal meinte, dass man bei goldenen Geräten die Bauteile eh etwas größer dimensionieren müsste, um die flache Effizienzkurve hin zu bekommen.
Wie es ausschaut, wenn das Netzteil an die Kotzgrenze kommt, siehst du z.B. hier.

Kurz: Wenn die Effizienz stark abfällt und/oder die Restwelligkeit plötzlich komplett fürs Klo ist.


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Achso zu der Komponentenwahl: Also mein 450W sieht fast identisch zum 550W-PCGH Netzteil aus, einzig die Caps sind bei mir anders gewählt worden.


Anders gewählt im Sinne von anderer Hersteller, Werte aber identisch oder andere Werte?

Das ist aber auch nicht unbedingt der wichtigste Part. Wichtiger sind da eher die Leistungsbauteile, Transformator....


----------



## _chiller_ (24. April 2014)

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen wenn ein Netzteilhersteller seine Netzteile größer dimensioniert als eigentlich nötig. Nur sollte dann wenigstens die OCP/OPP so angepasst werden, sodas man hier noch von einem 350W Netzteil reden kann, ist meine Meinung 

Meine Caps sind zum Teil von einem anderen Hersteller, der Primärelko ist auch kleiner dimensioniert. Genaueres gibts dann im Review, ich will hier mal nicht alles verraten


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. April 2014)

> Genaueres gibts dann im Review, ich will hier mal nicht alles verraten


Ok ; da werde ich auf jeden Fall ´reinschauen; - gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Atope31 (24. April 2014)

Was meint ihr , soll ich das Seasonic G550 in der PCGH ausgabe oder das E9 500 mit Sleeveverlängerungen kaufen ? Es kommt beides dann auf den gleichen Preis (95€)
Mir ist die Sicherheit wichtig, da das Seasonic ja sowie ein Single Rail arbeitet habe ich da aufjedenfall meine Bedenken , dass die Schutzschaltungen zu spät greifen und das System hinüber ist . Hier das System :
I5 4570, läuft mit angehobenen Multi bei 3.6 GHz 
Gtx 780 übertaktet 
6 Gehäuse Lüfter 
24 LEDs 
8 Gb RAM ( 2 Riegel je 4 Gigabyte )
2 Laufwerke 
Zwei Hdds 
Eine 240 Gb SSD 

Meinungen ??
Danke sehr


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2014)

Kauf dir das Seasonic. Das ist technisch besser und die Schutzschaltungen greifen schon.


----------



## Philipus II (24. April 2014)

Nochmal: Das G-550 ist kein normales Single-Rail. Bei deinem System ist aber auch das E9 ok. Gegen das G-550 PCGh spricht derzeit, dass es kaum zu bekommen ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. April 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin mal gespannt ob es einen ausführlichen Test über dieses Netzteil gibt. Hier scheinen sich ja die Geister zu streiten was die Aufteilung der Rails betrifft. In einem Test können auch die Schutzschaltungen getestet werden um vielen Usern hier mal die Angst zu nehmen.
Ich habe das Netzteil selber und an einem Test bin ich ebenfalls interessiert 

Ein Kumpel von mir möchte es auch haben, ab bei Geizhals wird es ja leider nicht mehr gelistet


----------



## Shadow Complex (27. April 2014)

Schau nach Tests vom normalen G 550. Die ocp dürfte identisch sein.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. April 2014)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Schau nach Tests vom normalen G 550. Die ocp dürfte identisch sein.



Eben, aber so richtig finde ich da nix. Ich finde die Tests des Netzteils im Bezug auf die Spannungen und die Qualli ... Niemand hat bisher die Schutzschaltungen getestet, bzw ist da näher drauf eingegangen.
Ist nicht so als würde ich SeaSonic da nicht vertrauen. Um Gottes Willen, die werden schon wissen was sie tun bei ihrer Qualli, aber neugierig macht mich das schon ein wenig


----------



## _chiller_ (27. April 2014)

Seasonic vermarktet das Netzteil als Single-Rail, entsprechend soll es sich auch so verhalten. Dementsprechend sind die Schutzschaltungen OCP und OPP auch entsprechend hoch angesetzt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Seasonic vermarktet das Netzteil als Single-Rail, entsprechend soll es sich auch so verhalten. Dementsprechend sind die Schutzschaltungen OCP und OPP auch entsprechend hoch angesetzt



Was heisst in diesem Fall "entsprechend hoch" ... Ich finde irgendwer wird doch dazu in der Lage sein das Netzteil mal auf die Schutzschaltungen zu testen um mal sagen zu können wann diese auslösen. Alles andere sind doch nur Mutmaßungen die einen nicht wirklich weiter bringen 

@ Philipus II

Hast du nicht irgendwie die Möglichkeit das Netzteil einfach mal an die Teststation zu hängen und solange am Regler drehen bis die Schaltungen auslösen? Ein Testsampler scheinst du ja schon zu haben.


Mann muss ja nicht gleich irgendwelche kompromittierende Test veröffentlichen, hier geht es doch lediglich um die Sicherheitseinrichtungen, welche für viele Anwender kaufentscheidend sind.


----------

